
Ask HN: How do you get your hair cut if your favorite salon/barber is busy? - Kirtimehrotra
How do you get your hair cut if your favorite salon&#x2F;barber is busy and booked for next couple of days.
======
lesservehicle
I would usually just wait but if it’s urgent I’d go to another barber with
availability and ask for a “touch up”, that way they don’t mess with it too
much

